# Is blu-tack dangerous for fish?



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a polycarbonite lid on my 10g. I am thinking of propping it up by putting blu-tack on the corners. This will let more air in but not let fish out.

Anyway, if the blu tack falls into the tank will it hurt the fish? I have no idea what is in this stuff.


----------



## joeydee (Feb 15, 2011)

if youre afraid of it falling in your tank its best to avoid it plus all those goo and sticky substance, i wouldnt even put it in my tank.
im sure you can use any other small object instead of blu-tack


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What about using some silicone/plastic tabs that are sticky on one side and designed to go on the bottom of stuff? (IDK what they're called or how to describe them well... you know what I'm talking about? LOL)


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

Is there enough room to use 1" rubber balls, cut in half and placed on each corner? I use 'em to prop my t-5 just off the glass. Just make sure they are non toxic. Most dollar stores carry these!
Just a thought


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> What about using some silicone/plastic tabs that are sticky on one side and designed to go on the bottom of stuff? (IDK what they're called or how to describe them well... you know what I'm talking about? LOL)


Like the ones for furniture? I'll look at what they have at the hardware store next time I go.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

boringname said:


> Like the ones for furniture? I'll look at what they have at the hardware store next time I go.


Yeah those things! I'm glad you figured out what I was referring to, I was having a brain fart trying to describe them LOL


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> Yeah those things! I'm glad you figured out what I was referring to, I was having a brain fart trying to describe them LOL


So your as old as I am. A few weeks ago I had to call place mats "mini tablecloths" because I couldn't remember the name.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

LOL!

Furniture glides (if they're intended to slide) or rubber feet (if not, and also available at Radio Shack). You may also find "Grippers" brand high density self adhesive foam pads, which are handy.

It does help to know what things are called when traveling through the Home Labyrinth.


----------

